# How can I find out if I have a window seat or not



## Teenacidal (Aug 20, 2007)

Is it possible to figure out if i have window seats by the number on my ticket?


----------



## john h (Aug 20, 2007)

Teenacidal said:


> Is it possible to figure out if i have window seats by the number on my ticket?



What train route? Coach Class? A loty of times with Coach you pick your own seat and the conductor just marks where you will get off at., although the conductor does normally tell you what CAR to sit in. This is assuming you are not on a sleeper


----------



## Teenacidal (Aug 20, 2007)

john h said:


> Teenacidal said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to figure out if i have window seats by the number on my ticket?
> ...


I am going to Cut Bank, MT from Portland, OR its an empire builder trip and i have reserved couch seat. I'm on train 28, Carrier 2V.


----------



## gswager (Aug 20, 2007)

There's no seat number on your ticket. The car attendant will assign you to specific car number and even seat, depending on where are you going. Usually at the first station where the train leaves, the attendant will tell you the seat number or give you a piece of paper because there'll be a large crowd to board. I'm sure that a lot of passengers will want the window seat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

gswager said:


> There's no seat number on your ticket. The car attendant will assign you to specific car number and even seat, depending on where are you going. Usually at the first station where the train leaves, the attendant will tell you the seat number or give you a piece of paper because there'll be a large crowd to board. I'm sure that a lot of passengers will want the window seat.



Alright, Thanks for the information, does getting to the train station early help in getting a window seat?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 20, 2007)

Guest said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > There's no seat number on your ticket. The car attendant will assign you to specific car number and even seat, depending on where are you going. Usually at the first station where the train leaves, the attendant will tell you the seat number or give you a piece of paper because there'll be a large crowd to board. I'm sure that a lot of passengers will want the window seat.
> ...


Getting to the station early ALWAYS helps. Hope you have a fine trip!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Teenacidal said:


> > Getting to the station early ALWAYS helps. Hope you have a fine trip!


I accidently hit sent, before i responded.

I was just going to says thanks for all the help, this is my first train trip and I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## whistler (Aug 20, 2007)

Guest said:


> gswager said:
> 
> 
> > There's no seat number on your ticket. The car attendant will assign you to specific car number and even seat, depending on where are you going. Usually at the first station where the train leaves, the attendant will tell you the seat number or give you a piece of paper because there'll be a large crowd to board. I'm sure that a lot of passengers will want the window seat.
> ...



For whether you get a windows or aisle seat. Getting to the station early won't help. Getting in the line for the train, if there is one, might help.


----------



## Amtrak OBS Employee gone freight (Aug 20, 2007)

Teenacidal said:


> Is it possible to figure out if i have window seats by the number on my ticket?


Aight... I am a former employee of Amtrak. There is really no way of knowing whether you will have a window seat or an aisle on a long distance reserved train. The previous posters have pretty much covered how you'll be assigned the seat. It may help a little boarding at the first or second station from the beginning or at a larger intermediate station. But there is no promise of getting what you want in this respect. If you are traveling with someone, then that would be a big help as you both can share the window seat at times.

Other than that, just plan on taking the seat you get at the start. You can request a window seat as the attendant is assigning it to you, but don't get upset if he/she can't do it. We assign seats according to your destination, how the train will load and offload enroute (what doors we will work out of, etc), and in a manner which we can try to keep families and couples togther. Because of the "two and two seating" situation of most coaches, it is necessary to seat single travelers with other single travelers.

Here are some things regarding aisle seats to keep in mind......

a)You don't have to crawl over someone to get out and go to the bathroom, lounge, etc. But you have someone who will need to crawl over you to get out.

b)If you end up with an aisle seat, then remember you are only a couple feet away from the window. It is not like you are in the middle of a large airliner with a porthole to see out. So you can still look out as long as the two of you compromise on the curtain. And you also have the lounge car to go to to sit by a window for a while if the other person wants the curtain closed.

c)If you are issued an aisle seat and still want that seat by the window, then it doesn't hurt to ask the train attendant to move you to one a little later in the trip. And if they are a good attendant and they are able to work with you (just remember there are times we just can't), then they should offer you that option a bit later when possible.

Hope you enjoy your first trip. Stay flexible and you should have a fine time "getting there."

OBS gone freight.......


----------



## nr272 (Aug 20, 2007)

I was on the Empire Builder a couple of weeks ago and I ended up getting a seat next to a wall. At the time I was really bumbed out, but I ended up sitting in the lounge car most of the time (which has very large windows) and totally forgot about my wall seat.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Aug 21, 2007)

I used to dread getting the aisle seat, but now I think it's great. You have a good view to see out of windows on both sides of the train. If you sit by the window, you end up just seeing the view on that side.

On overnight trips, however, the aisle seat is not as comfortable.


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Aug 21, 2007)

Seeing that you're boarding in Portland, I would recommend arriving early. There is a good chance that you will have to line up at a check-in counter to obtain a seat assignment, and the earlier you stand in line, the more likely it is that a window seat is available. However, I'm sure the check-in won't begin more than 1.5 hours before departure.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 21, 2007)

AmtrakCrescent20 said:


> Seeing that you're boarding in Portland, I would recommend arriving early. There is a good chance that you will have to line up at a check-in counter to obtain a seat assignment, and the earlier you stand in line, the more likely it is that a window seat is available. However, I'm sure the check-in won't begin more than 1.5 hours before departure.



I got lucky on a trip from Portland to Spokane last year. My friend didn't quite understand the concept of getting to the station early :angry: and I ended up boarding the train about 15 minutes before the train was due to depart. It wasn't that full, however, and I pretty much had the pick of seats with plenty of window seats available in coach. And that was the case no matter who was going to depart where. So I guess when your trip is makes a difference as well. I took mine around the 30th of May.


----------



## DragonLoaf (Aug 21, 2007)

Teenacidal! HA HA HA! Now that's funny! :lol:


----------

